# Yellow Fizzy Liquid



## Elmer (Mar 23, 2018)

All Grain

Yeast: US-05

Batch Size (Gallons): 5

Original Gravity: 1.062

Final Gravity: ———-

IBU: 26

Ingredients:

7 # 2 Row

3 # Flaked Corn 

1 # Flaked Barley

Mash at 152f for 60 minutes
Spa rage 170

60 minute Boil

1oz Cascade pellets 20min 

Whirlfloc15 min 

1oz Centennial pellets 5 min

1.5 of mosaic & Galaxy pellets 
chill wort to 170f then steep for 30 minutes

.5 oz mosaic dry hop
.5 oz galaxy dry hop 

Carbonate to 2.6volumes


----------



## NorCal (Mar 24, 2018)

Got me. #beerforum?


----------



## AkTom (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 6, 2018)

FG 1.012
6.5 %


----------



## pgentile (Apr 8, 2018)

5 different hops? very interesting. All grain or partial.

I'm going to attempt a 15 min boil beer today. Just enough time to sanitize the extract and get some bitterness from the hops. Going to dry hop heavily. Will steep some grains.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 8, 2018)

pgentile said:


> 5 different hops? very interesting. All grain or partial.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a 15 min boil beer today. Just enough time to sanitize the extract and get some bitterness from the hops. Going to dry hop heavily. Will steep some grains.



All grain
Only 4 hops (cascade, centennial, mosaic & galaxy)



Very creamy mouthfeel, blueberry aroma.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 29, 2018)

Creamy feel, taste & aroma of fruit- tropical & blue berry.
This is a winner!
(Yes this beer was accompanied by a chaser)


----------



## Elmer (Jun 11, 2018)

this cream ale has tropical notes. Makes it perfect for the hot days


----------

